# Big difference today



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Got to S.S. access 4 this morning to a stiff s.w. wind. Waiting on daylight. I'll report asap.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup, it's not calm today.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I noticed the wind prediction changed and the waves started to pick up a little as I got out the water last night.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I just left that area. Got hammered by waves from 5:30-7:30. 3 small smacks and I lost a trout at the net. 

It's brutal.

It figures, I was out of the state all week for work and missed a heck of a window it looks like.


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

It sucked. Went to the Octagon, it's packed. I fished for 2 hours, not a bite. I saw 1 speck caught.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Was on Galv side from 2:30 till sunset yesterday. Around 6-7 is when the waves started rolling in. Before that plenty of bait and birds diving. Caught all undersized, largest was 10" trout. Was using gold and silver spoons, and dead shrimp on the bottom. Lost a 3/4 oz silver sprite dragging on the bottom, cut the leader about 12 inches above lure.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yea jumped in around access 5 this am with my old man and his friend from work. BIG mistake. Current ripping so bad you could barely stand in waist deep water. Tried to make a few casts said to heck with this and went bay side. Ended up with 3 trout and red between us wading the sand/grass in waist deep water and didn't have to dodge waves


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Yea jumped in around access 5 this am with my old man and his friend from work. BIG mistake. Current ripping so bad you could barely stand in waist deep water. Tried to make a few casts said to heck with this and went bay side. Ended up with 3 trout and red between us wading the sand/grass in waist deep water and didn't have to dodge waves


I like your Plan B


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Similar experience for me and my friend this morning. Got out to access 5-6 about 0600, waves were a pain to deal with, ended up catching one 17" spec in the first 10 min, then nothing after.


----------



## Loggerhead (Jun 28, 2016)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Yea jumped in around access 5 this am with my old man and his friend from work. BIG mistake. Current ripping so bad you could barely stand in waist deep water. Tried to make a few casts said to heck with this and went bay side. Ended up with 3 trout and red between us wading the sand/grass in waist deep water and didn't have to dodge waves


Did the exact same thing at #6 only without finding any luck on the bay side.


----------

